

Turing Trains [video] - morganq
https://medium.com/@mathbreakers/turing-trains-5e203076b891

======
joniscool
I like the idea of using trains (and track switches) to represent a state
machine to kids. I can think of lots of fun puzzles using that form that would
be fun for adults too.

~~~
ccvannorman
I showed the playable demo to a 9 year old student of mine and he loved it! He
refused to stop playing until he could get the train to get to the goal.

